# Featured Maker



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all,
Wacky Wood Works has a new section on our site called "Featured Maker" and our first maker was Todd A, Clippinger at the American Craftsman Workshop it is an intersting read.

We have just put up Steve Carmichael from the Carmichael Workshop who has always had fun projects and a good read. I am in talks with a few other makers here and there and hoping to get a few more to take part.

We hope you enjoy the read and don't be to surprised if you get an email from me asking if you want to take part as "Featured Maker" in the near future.

Regards
Nighthawk


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Our current Featured maker is Linn from Darbin Orvar
http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/darbin_orvar.php

She is a very creative person and loves just making stuff.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Our current Featured maker is Linn from Darbin Orvar
http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/darbin_orvar.php

She is a very creative person and loves just making stuff.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I enjoyed the articles. Good stuff.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

When I saw you Avatar I said to my self "that guy looks familiar". So my question is " are you Ted of "Ted's working that sells plans''?

You even have the same shirt.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

> When I saw you Avatar I said to my self "that guy looks familiar". So my question is " are you Ted of "Ted s working that sells plans ?
> 
> You even have the same shirt.


Nah it was an on going joke… heck there is even a blog post about that on my website…

the avatar is not me yah know lol…


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Our current Featured Maker is David Picciuto otherwise known as the Drunken Woodworker

http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/drunken_woodworker.php


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Our Featured Maker this time is Robert from the Manhattan Wood Project

http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/manhattan-wood-project.php


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Our latest maker the self-proclaimed evil scientist *Peter Brown - Shop Time*
http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/peter_brown.php


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

*Brian Grella from Garage Workshop* is our featured maker this week.

http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/brian_grella.php


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I just can't help but think you'd get more responses if you changed you avatar to something that doesn't remind them of a rip-of artist.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

This week we have 

*Chris Pine*
http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/chris_pine.php

The fun fact is a bit of a laugh … lol


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> I just can t help but think you d get more responses if you changed you avatar to something that doesn t remind them of a rip-of artist.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Agreed.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

*You don't need to respond…* I am not bothered if you do, or if you don't, just as long as you *read and enjoy* the interview…??? and if you read it interview and go to the site you see there is no affiliation no links to sell plans… heck the few plans I have on there of my own are free to download, and probably have been added to part of so call scam you are on about just like every body else.

*It is just an avatar..*. ??? And using a stock standard royalty free photo, off some random stock photo DVD or CD that can be bought… maybe I have the bought the CD when I was a graphic artist I have 100's of them Clip art and photo cd's etc… maybe I was the model (errr I not lol) but I could have been… As I said it is an ongoing joke… its funny…

If you really believe there is a real person called "Ted McGrath" (or what ever the name was) and this is really him … that has 16,000 plans? I mean seriously, well then I don't have the problem…

Do you really think that the people that run that scam would come on here a website full of woodworkers the very people that they steal the plans off and then try and continue the scam … I mean really, come on???

Here was my blog post about it all http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/blog/16000.php

I personally think every one should use this avatar now that wood be funny… 

So overall Meh lol I not bothered…


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

This week we have our featured maker from Germany

http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/dominic_bender.php


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"If you really believe there is a real person called "Ted McGrath" (or what ever the name was) and this is really him … that has 16,000 plans? I mean seriously, well then I don't have the problem…"

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Well. If you say so. I don't really care one way or the other. Your Avatar is Your choice and Your business. 
I believe the advice above might very well be Valid. BUT! That's just MY Opinion.

It's also YOUR Company that you are running. Is this Avatar Helping? This Picture is Directly from his website.










However …. I ran a "Google" and other "Info" sites on this entire thing. Mainly because I enjoy "Investigating".

Just for the record your Avatar IS an EXACT copy of Ted from "Teds Woodworking" and I believe it's not "name was" it's "name is" as it's still VERY Active. Yes. It's probably a Phony Name.

I read your Blog about it. Very interesting and a lot of "interesting info" in there.

He is also known as Ted Magrath, Ted McGrath, and Ted Woody McGrath. The address he shows on his Site is Non Existent.

"Clickbank" is his Banker & Advisor & ???? They refuse to give out any information or even discuss "Ted's Woodworking". Maybe that's as it should be?

Even with his 70/80/90 % Payout to his "Affiliates" and as reported by another "Financial" site his income is estimated at $365,000.00 Per year.

I was quite surprized on Google as to how many Sites actually supported him. Most of them were probably his "Affiliates. A LOT of sites have "De-Bunked" him and gave all of the reasons why.

Even though he gives a contact E-Mail Address, everyone claims that he does NOT reply to any incoming Mail.

This is THE LINK to Steve Ramsey's thoughts on the matter. Only 8 Minutes long and a bit of a laugh, but he gets right to it.

I also noticed a Video with "That" name on it, clicked on it and got this:










Okay That's enough "Investigating. ....LOL..

Regards: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry for some reason the LINK to Steve's Video became "Redundant?

Try again. Link IS HERE

He makes some interesting points That a lot of woodworkers should be concerned about. Unless you don't mind having your Plans Stolen. It's short only about 8 Minutes.

First comment is "Decaff Dad!" ...LOL…


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

*Tell me what Company I am running?* I don't have a company or am I in business? I am not trying to sell or make money from my woodworking or my plans ( there are a few simple plans that can be downloaded free), Where am I trying to sell anything. Where am I trying to sell you 16,000 plans on my website… If anything I pointing you directly to the maker and pointing you away from these sites…? The small amount of promotion I have done with the "featured maker" interviews and you can email any one them … it was all done free and we had fun doing it…

So again I ask what company is it I am running? My website is purely a hobby always has, always will be… I don't make any money off the website even though I have google ads (that doesn't make much more than a few dollars to cover hosting fees)... But as already I stated my plans *maybe *already incorporated into TED's world… I don't know.

*I know the video's you are talking about from Steve…* and one is on the link on my blog post (as above). I had worked all that out about the same time Steve did his video… I have personally reported many video's that run this scam to Youtube and had them removed, but alas the still keep being uploaded. Heck even one or two that used Steve Ramsey as avatar…

Just for the record *I KNOW* my avatar is the same as teds…(where do you think I got it from) 3 odd years… its been my avatar on here for that long… lol


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you. I was not trying to offend you or discredit your Post/Business/Free Site in any way.

My apologies if that is the way you took it. Most of what I Posted had to do with "Teds Woodworking" I enjoy reading some of your Reviews and will continue to do so.

Regards: Rick


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

All good…


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

*Carl Jacobson* is the maker this time
http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/carl_jacobson.php

*Past Featured Makers*
http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/index.php

See I changed my Avatar…. to a "real" avatar… huh huh… lol oh come on that is funny…


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Our featured Maker this week is *Alain Vaillancourt *or more commonly known as *"The woodpecker"*
Like his channel since he does both english and french version of his show we did english and french for the interview.

http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/alain_vaillancourt.php

Enjoy


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

This time our Featured Maker is Matt Vanderlist from Matts Basement Workshop

http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/feature/mattsbasementworkshop.php


----------

